
Ask HN: Why doesn't Gmail/Instagram/etc webpages directly go to log-in page? - bhnmmhmd
As a user, every time I want to log in to my Gmail or Instagram account, I have to wait till the page is fully loaded, then &quot;click&quot; on a button that directs to the log-in page. Why don&#x27;t they let us log-in in the first page?
======
tolnaiz
Actually, Gmail starts with the login page, if you load it first time.
Instagram starts with registration, which also makes sense to me considering
you are not likely to log in too often.

